# finished model I.C. engine



## chuck rhoades (Jul 12, 2007)

http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x152/chuck-rhoades/DSC00080.jpg

This is an Upshur farm engine built from plans frm Strictly IC


----------



## rake60 (Jul 12, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL engine Chuck! 
I take it the ignition coil is in the base.
Can you explain what it is and how it's timed to the engine?


----------



## chuck rhoades (Jul 13, 2007)

The ignition is a buzz coil made from a 12 volt automotive relay. It is activated from a set of points on the  side of the engine.

That is indeed the set of plans you need. The ones I got didn't have the detail for the hit and miss govenor. I designed that from info gathered on the web. It is an easy engine to build and can be done on small equiptment. The flywheels are only 3.5" in dia.


----------



## lugnut (Jul 14, 2007)

I sent for the back issues today.   Im hoping that I have the knowledge to follow the plans.  So any advice you can give us will be welcome.
Mel


----------

